# Ascaso I-2 Steel problem



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have recently bought a used Ascaso I-2 Steel grinder 110v model . I can adjust the grind to give a reasonable espresso but when I return to grind coffee later in the day the unit seems to jam on start up . I have to wind back the adjuster to get the machine working again , This gives me a courser grind and I have to alter the sdjustment again . The unit is powered by a 100 watt step down transformer and ,as the unit is rated at 120v 1.4 amp I am wondering if the transformer might be the problem

I have emailed Ascaso but they are not very helpful . They think the burrs could need replacing but ,if that were the case I dont think I would be able to get the correct fineness on some occasions .

Any Ideas guys ??


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

100w is nowhere near powerful enough, it's likely to go pop / melt sometime.

I always strongly advise against against using USA coffee gear here, low wattage appliances are fine but heavy ones are bad.

These things come to pieces easily, take the hopper off and undo the big screw directly behind it to pop off the top panel and reveal the burrs. The worm gear can then be carefully loosened with the 2 screws, allowing you to unscrew the top burr completely and inspect it.

I had an iMini steel and they're fine for entry level but a bit of a PITA to be honest, I found retention to be a problem and eventually the worm gear kept moving on its own.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

For email try ascaso[at]ascaso.com and ask for the Quality Manager, he was really helpful with my issue and sent me some spare parts.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I have done this and the burr seems quite sharp . Do I have to buy the burr in it's holder if I want to replace it . I ask this because one of the sites I visited shows these ascaso burrs without any " Plastic " attached .

I have sent a separate message about the bottom burr .

PS bought a 200 watt step down transformer which seema to give more problems than the 100 watt unit currently in use !


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No idea on bottom burr i'm afraid, I never took mine out. It should come out.

200w probably isn't enough either, I think 500 would be minimum maybe double that.

It would be wiser to buy a 230v grinder rather than chuck loads of money at a 110v one IMHO


----------



## waleed444 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have done this and the burr seems quite sharp . Do I have to buy the burr in it's holder if I want to replace it . I ask this because one of the sites I visited shows these ascaso burrs without any " Plastic " attached .

Join online certkiller and testking to pass Testking compass test in first try. Our best quality Testking ibm certification and Lynn University guide you well for real exam.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the delay . Emailed as suggested but I was told to return to shop . IE Gumtree ???


----------

